# When the sun goes down (thumbnail heavy)



## Shimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok, this was effing hard work y'all. 
Holy crap and I have to type all this out too? oy.
Anyway.




Here's about as barefaced as I get.





Put concealer where you need it. I have circles. I cover mine. Blend it. Blend it well.




Put foundation on and blend it. I used my fingertips, and just smoothed it really well.



Then I take a fluffy face brush and buff my whole face.




Now, we want to draw on eyebrows.




Hey. I have eyebrows now. I still hate them. I'm still trying to fix them.






 Apply bare canvas paint all over the lid and browbone as a primer.



 Apply Shimmersand SS all over the lid.






 Apply Honeylust to the lid with an eyeshadow wand. 



 Load Coppering e/s onto a brush, and put it in a rainbow over the lids like so. 





 Load Sushi Flower onto a brush, and put it in the crease, like so...





 Apply matte yellow pigment over the inner corner and third of lid. blend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







 Dusty Coral Pigment. Our best friend.



 Apply Dusty Coral pigment from upper inner corner to end of lash line, diagonally.



 Vanilla pigment. If you don't have it, you just get it. Put it on the browbone, and then blend. This actually blended a LOT better IRL than it shows in the pics.






 Line the lower rim with Dusty coral as well. Not something I usually do, but for today...hey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Line your waterline, then tightline your lashes. 



  Curl your lashes, then apply two coats to upper lashes, one to lower. I use CG Lash Exact Mascara, because I love it. 



 Petticoat MSF on apples  of cheeks. I make a silly little Katie Holmes half smile face, and go from there.



 Porceline Pink over that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Make a fishy face, and use a contouring brush to put Mocha Pink by Clinique in the hollows. 



 close up shot of eyes.



 I finished it off with just a tiny bit of Naked You MSF on a soft face brush then buffed the entire face with it. 

Weeeee. 
We just went from 

 to 




  in about a billion steps. 

I had to put on a scarf, and hold my hair back, because it was annoying me.

If you have any questions, let me know.

Please be gentle, this is my first tutorial. Which was interrupted no less than five times.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 20, 2006)

That's really great, thanks!


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 20, 2006)

That looks great thanks for posting


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 20, 2006)

You did great!! hmm i'm thinking tuts are e bitch to doo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
I'm so NOT doing a tut gna gna hahaha.... nope! way to lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but boy am i ever so so glad you guys take the time to post tuts.... Big kisses from me... mwua!


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 20, 2006)

That's a great tut! Plus you're funny! Great look.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

lol thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's the colors I usually wear and I'm too lazy to talk much


----------



## janelle811 (Jun 21, 2006)

That looks really nice!

I wish I had all of the products that you used, I would def. try and do that myself!  It probably would not look as nice as yours though.  For some reason if I do to much w/ my eyes, I have trouble getting it to look the same on each eye.  I seriously get all flustered then, and it just doesn't work, lol.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 21, 2006)

honestly, if you use any neutral, then orange, yellow, hot pink, and coral, you should be able to replicate it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, as you're going thru, do one eye, then do the same thing on the other eye. Then do the next step, this will keep the eyes even. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, when you get bored, PRACTICE!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 21, 2006)

very nice. which foundation did you use?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 21, 2006)

Im so jealous..... ur Tut was freaking awsome, and the colors used were so pretty.  I like the sunset look.. Anyhow U look beautiful as always.  Hope to see more tuts


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luxurious* 
_very nice. which foundation did you use?_

 
Usually I use Bare Minerals, for this Iused clinique's superfit.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_Im so jealous..... ur Tut was freaking awsome, and the colors used were so pretty.  I like the sunset look.. Anyhow U look beautiful as always.  Hope to see more tuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol don't hold your breath, too much work.


----------



## janelle811 (Jun 22, 2006)

thanks shimmer, I really feel inspired to try it now


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_lol don't hold your breath, too much work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha i feel u on that one.   Never realized how much work u have to put in a tut.  I know.... I wont be doing one for a long long time.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janelle811* 
_thanks shimmer, I really feel inspired to try it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't think you'll have any problems. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and, if you do try it, post pics!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 22, 2006)

The colors work really well with your amazing blue eyes. Too me, the blueness just pops right at cha! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 9, 2006)

I've grown attached to this color scheme! It's easy to just stick with one thing when you like it.


----------



## ilafa (Jul 9, 2006)

I love how it makes your blue eyes pop! and it was so worth the effort, thank you!


----------



## babyxbianca (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilafa* 
_I love how it makes your blue eyes pop! and it was so worth the effort, thank you!_


----------



## user79 (Aug 13, 2006)

Those warm orange and coral shades look really great with your colouring.


----------



## Kim. (Aug 13, 2006)

You are REALLY beautiful! The colours look great!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 13, 2006)

thank you!!! I appreciate the kind words


----------



## happy*phantom (Aug 14, 2006)

a very professional tut. feel free to do more!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 14, 2006)

oooyay thank you!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 14, 2006)

ugh shut your beautiful blue eyes up.. and your amazing makeup abilitys...jerk... 
haha just teasing
it looks great, I wish i had those colors in my collection, Ill have to add them to the ever growing list


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 14, 2006)

it posted twice!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 14, 2006)

they're some of my favorite colors


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_they're some of my favorite colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
and I can see why! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha i love those little animated guys.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 15, 2006)

:nana: :nana: :nana: :nana: :nana: :nana: 
He's my fave!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 15, 2006)

you inspired me to do a tut.... wish me luck


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 15, 2006)

oooooo I can't wait!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LineausBH58* 
_you inspired me to do a tut.... wish me luck_

 

..It better be good. Or else! .... 
hah teasing. I cant wait to see it.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 17, 2006)

So feeling the colors


----------



## Beautiful1 (Sep 2, 2006)

You Seem Like A True Pro Doing Tuts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You Look Fabulous Dahling!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 23, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## breathless (Mar 23, 2007)

beautiful tut! thanks!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 23, 2007)

ahhhh thanks guys!


----------



## Poshy (Mar 31, 2007)

You are a very pretty girl and your TUT ist great.


----------

